# New babies!!!!



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

HI ALL!! Just wanted to introduce to u my 3 new babies!!!!!!


----------



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

They are so cute.
Nothing better than a baby bird.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! And thanks for sharing. 

Wow!..very nice babies, and a nice assortment of colors. The grey looks like it has a crown on it's head, and is split to pied. What color were the parents? If the mother was not the color of the cinnamon or lutino then they would be females.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How cute. Congrats!


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Wow, what adorable little ones


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

too cute... I would love to cuddle them all


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aw, they are so cute.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Too Cute ! ! !


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Adorable little ones


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what cute little babies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're adorable, congrats!!

The Cinnamon and Grey (I had 2 though) look EXACTLY like Theo and Charlie when I got them. 










You'll love watching them grow up.. especially from that age.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very cute! ^_^


----------

